
What’s It Like Living in a City Without Uber or Lyft? Ask Vancouver. - ryan_j_naughton
https://slate.com/business/2019/02/uber-lyft-vancouver-no-ride-hail.html
======
ocdtrekkie
I imagine its a lot like living in a city with Uber or Lyft and not using
them.

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
I bet it is quite different than that actually. The presence of rideshare in a
city has spill over effects. A couple of examples:

1\. The current death spiral of the subway system in NYC. A lack of riders has
caused the MTA to reduce the frequency of trains, which in turn causes the
system to be less desirable, which reduces the ridership (and revenue)
further. While a lot of other factors are at play in NYC, a substitution to
ridesharing is definitely a considerable factor.

2\. Recently, I attended a wedding in a small town that lacked Uber/Lyft (and
even calling for a taxi was nearly impossible). The consequence was we made
dramatically different decisions on where to go for the afterparty.
Walkability took precedence over how cool the place was. In places without
Uber/Lyft, people's drinking/driving habits shift -- which in turn shifts
various aspects of the city/town.

